# large format like EPSON SURECOLOR SC-F6000



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys,
we are doing dye sublimation gifts (mugs, pillows, iPhone cases ect).
for A3 we are using Epson 7015 (but lot of problems with bulk ink system). for A4 RICOH (but expensive ink cartridges)
I am thinking about A3 plus format or more.
So I found EPSON SURECOLOR SC-F6000. Does anybody experience with this printer? 
Do you think, that it is effective for our business?


----------



## Stally (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Michalstrnad,

Are you still looking at wide format sublimation printers?
The F6000 is great, very fast and efficient. I can work out some cost per print calculations if you want?


----------



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Paul,
yes. It would be great. Many thanks


----------



## scrubz (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the SC F6070 and have been very happy with the colors and cost. The Wasatch rip that comes with it calculates the cost per square foot ,paper and ink is 12 cents per square foot. I don't even mind when it starts itself up daily and does a cleaning routine. 
I have been stressing with desktop printers for years, fixing, re-printing, fixing, buying SH#TY ink at huge costs, fixing, replacing printheads, adapting bulk systems etc etc...pay for a good printer now and reap the benefits down the road. 
I would highly recommend the new epson.


----------



## Miku (Jan 12, 2009)

My prints on mugs an other ceramics are not so good as with my old desktop Epson4480. The detail is not so clear. I keep getting a dim picture on ceramics.

The fabrics look great and no problems with clogging etc. Good, cheap(to run) and realibe.


----------



## Brie Truchon (Sep 23, 2014)

F6000 is great, very fast and good printer


----------



## minoscrc1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi!
I have been using a mutoh RJ 900C for about 3 or 4 years (or more, I can not remember)
A printhead every year, some adjustments and ready to work until... this week.
It does not want to charge ink, and only prints a big black rectangle when you push the buttons for a Nozzle Check.
I want to buy the SC F6000 but I have some bad memories from a Epson Stylus Pro 9800, do you remember that one? Resetting ink tanks every day, heads blocked, lot of ink in every power cleaning...
The mutoh has worked just fine until now as I say up there.
Do you think this Epson SC f6000 is superior to Mutoh?
How is the resetting tanks process?


----------



## Miku (Jan 12, 2009)

We bought a used FC6000 and its working well. Been using it for about 6 months. No problems so far.


----------



## sarimnadeem (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey
Are you guys using inktec with F6000 / F6070 ?

Or the OEMs?

If using third party inks, please let me know if you have managed to by-pass chip unit?

Thanks


----------



## mimakichips (Jun 15, 2016)

michalstrnad said:


> Hi guys,
> we are doing dye sublimation gifts (mugs, pillows, iPhone cases ect).
> for A3 we are using Epson 7015 (but lot of problems with bulk ink system). for A4 RICOH (but expensive ink cartridges)
> I am thinking about A3 plus format or more.
> ...


you can buy compatible chip from market.
this way you can select any the third-party ink.


----------

